# Rigid Lifetime Warranties



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is a heads up for those of us that have bought Rigid tools at any woodworking shows. The lifetime warranties only apply if the tools are bought at Home Depot. I bought my router and oscillating sander at the wood working show in Atlanta that was sold by a Rigid rep and was told how to apply for there lifetime warranty. The sander only made 1 rpm and went up in smoke...it is being repaired under the 90 day warranty but I was told that I was not entitled to the lifetime because it was not bought at Home Depot. And I didnt even get a reach around..

George II


----------



## jeep_man (Feb 24, 2009)

To my knowledge, that is untrue. I purchased a laminate trimmer from them from at a similar tool expo by a ridgid rep. I cut out the upc from the box, registered the product online, made a copy of my receipt and mailed it to:

RIDGID Hand Held and Stationary Power Tool Technical Service
PO Box 1427
Anderson, SC 29622

About 6 weeks later I got a letter and warranty card

My most recent purchase was a ts2410ls table saw from HD and I have done the same thing. I am not sure if they recently changed things by making it a HD exclusive, but I would definatley call RIDGID direct and raise a fuss.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

I am happy for you. I tell you that there customer service rep at Anderson SC told me I was SOL..The sad part is the person I spoke with was a fine example of why equal opportunity does not work...could hardly speak english...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

George II said:


> Here is a heads up for those of us that have bought Rigid tools at any woodworking shows. The lifetime warranties only apply if the tools are bought at Home Depot. I bought my router and oscillating sander at the wood working show in Atlanta that was sold by a Rigid rep and was told how to apply for there lifetime warranty. The sander only made 1 rpm and went up in smoke...it is being repaired under the 90 day warranty but I was told that I was not entitled to the lifetime because it was not bought at Home Depot. And I didnt even get a reach around..
> 
> George II


Thanks for the information, bought mine at HD so no problem here.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

xplorx4 said:


> Thanks for the information, bought mine at HD so no problem here.


Jerry I am sure I will not have a problem with the router but it just chapped my ass talking with the clown at Rigid plus all the emails I sent to them.

Oh well this to shall pass..All in all they do have pretty good tools..

George II
George Cole


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

*a few tricks*

i have a bunch of Ridgid stuff and here's the procedure that I follow:

I originally registered online then sent in a copy of the barcode and receipt to the address noted in the instructions. I never got an acknowledgement.

Now, I take a digital photo of the receipt right beside the bar code. I use the macro setting of my camera and make sure I can read it. Then I e-mail it to one of the people in the registration section. Now, registration and acknowledgement is usually a one day affair.

Spend some time on the blower and negotiate through to the maze of departments until you come up with the one that actually approves the registration and sends you an acknowledgement. My story was that I had sent in my information to support my registration several months ago.

If your packaging says "lifetime service agreement" or something similar, you've got it. However, if the packaging doesn't say "lifetime" something, you're out of luck. I bought a Ridgid battery drill and it went poof so I took it back and they exchanged it for one with the lifetime warranty. I couldn't register the one that went poof but the new one I could. I also found that one promotion had lifetime warranty and the next promotion didn't. Be careful when you buy. Ridgid does not offer a blanket automatic lifetime warranty. Your tools must be identified as such.

If one Ridgid rep say no go, hang up and call back and try someone else. I too found lots of strange accents and a few North American ones that make sense. Perservere, it can be done.

Allthjnbs


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

A slightly different take on Ridgid purchases:

I just returned a Ridgid circular saw purchased at Home Depot 2 days previously which had a 1/2" wobble on the plate attachment right out of the box.

HD "Customer service" at first refused to accept the product because I brought the "wrong" receipt. At the time of purchase I was given two receipts (one marked "duplicate"). No distinction in their function was made known to me at the time.

The reason for the refusal was absence of bar code on the duplicate receipt, therefore "nothing to scan". 

After pointing out a few facts of life accompanied by a certain practiced look the clerk changed her mind and completed the transaction in less than 15 seconds.

After this experience and reading the posts in this thread I shall be even more wary about buying from HD, specifically Ridgid products.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

I am aware now of the difference between buying at Home Depot and a woodworking show..In retrospect I should have taken it to Home depot and exchanged it not giving a rats ass where I bought it. My mother raised me better than that and honesty always prevails.
On Monday I will again frustrate myself and give a shout to Ridgid and hope I can speak to someone not right out of the ghetto. 

Best Regards Router Dudes and Dudettes,
George II
George Cole


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Guys this makes no sense at all I have purchased off the internet not from Home Depot and got the lifetime warranty. If you go on the Ridgid web site the warranty is offered and has no Home Depot stipulation at all.

Actually, I never ever even filled in a registration. I brought the item into home depot(I did not even buy it there). They asked for a receipt I said I do not have one I got it as a gift. . They said it has no warranty then becasue I never registered the tool becasue I had no receipt., I then said that is against the law in this state as you are the only supplier of the tool you know I bought it here as I do not have to register a product to get a warranty here.. They promptly gave me a brand new tool.

I have no idea what Home Depots most go to, but I have never had trouble at all. Without a receipt the only thing was they would not give a cash refund, but never had a problem getting a new tool or credit. I never would go the route to send it in for warranty work because it was so easy just to skip that going to the Home Deputy and getting a new tool. Obviously my tool looked fairly new and not trashed but still give it a try. 

Many states make it illegal for a company to require registering products to get a warranty and even people at the stores do not know that, until you call a manager and call them out on it. It worked for me more than once.

I think a lot has to do with the managers at each store more than an across the board policy by Home Depot.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nick,



> Many states make it illegal for a company to require registering products to get a warranty and even people at the stores do not know that, until you call a manager and call them out on it. It worked for me more than once.


This is true for certain states. But, in order for someone to know, one has to know all the laws in their particular state. Please note, I'm not disagreeing with you. 

Personally, I don't like taking the tool back to the store I purchased from when I know of a repair shop not but 10miles from me. If I have to spend the money, I'll give it to the repair shop that I know an trust. The best suggestion I can give anyone is, find a local repair shop, even a tool rental store. They can be your best friend per say.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am lucky as those Rigid tools were about the only tools that ever went south on me ever. A Milwaukee Sawzall about 8 years ago too, great service!

I do not like paying for a tool and it going bad at a month or two old and than get it fixed. To me its a lemon if that happens and the reason I go back for a new one. The new one is just perfect and still going strong for the guy I sold it to. Ridgid spindle sander combo.

Many tools have a 90 return for any reason policy now and I like that too. Really a lifetime warranty means nothing to me becasue of the low repair rate of tools I have had over the last 25 years. I generally buy professional tools that are designed to go 8 hours a day in a site setting and I am one guy so they do hold up though I beat the stuff up.


----------



## LoneStarGuitar (Feb 15, 2009)

nickao65 said:


> Guys this makes no sense at all I have purchased off the internet not from Home Depot and got the lifetime warranty. If you go on the Ridgid web site the warranty is offered and has no Home Depot stipulation at all.
> 
> Actually, I never ever even filled in a registration. I brought the item into home depot(I did not even buy it there). They asked for a receipt I said I do not have one I got it as a gift. . They said it has no warranty then becasue I never registered the tool becasue I had no receipt., I then said that is against the law in this state as you are the only supplier of the tool you know I bought it here as I do not have to register a product to get a warranty here.. They promptly gave me a brand new tool.
> 
> ...




I am going to second this notion regarding HD.

I have been installing the 3" CFL Commercial Electric recessed lighting cans in my house over the past few months. I have about 15 of em in now, and I have to say, they are quite nice. 
Well, problem is, that they do not stock a replacement bulb as of yet. While this is not a major issue right now, i have had one of them break while my uum.. "helper" was trying to take the thing out of the packaging. I just packaged it back up, drove back to store w/o recipt in hand and replaced it with a model right off the shelf. 

Hell, I took back a sack of grout that i had for three months and decided that it wasnt the color to go with, and they did the same, no questions asked. 
Sadly, this might have much to do with the fact that I have most of the department managers greeting me by my first name when I roam through there now 

Now, regarding Ridgid: I have a co-worker with a 3 year old cordless Li-ion hammer drill that he has sent back for repair twice in the past year. The guy isnt hard on his tools, but when we were having to drill a couple thousand holes in concrete to secure conduit for a fire alarm circuit, one might expect a bit of wear and tear. Each time Ridgid had no quibbles honoring the warranty.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Like I stated, I should have taken it to Home Depot for an exchange but that would not be honest as I did not buy it at Home Depot. I expected Ridgid to honor the warranty as their reps sold it to me at the woodworking show.Again, I did the registration bit online and sent in all the proper forms of paper work...My next card is present the "Lifetime Warranty Cert to them...

Thanks guys for allowing me to vent my frustration...I feel so much better and am now in my happy place......My workshop...

George Cole .


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi George,

Glad to hear that you're back in your "happy place".


----------

